# Cayman S - Looks Good



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

http://cars.msn.co.uk/carreviewshome/fdporschecaymanoct05/#10

Not totally sold on the looks, but this sounds like some car.


----------



## g-boy (Jun 3, 2005)

ay, gonna sell bucket loads of them


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Other Marques :roll:


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

Grauditt said:


> Other Marques :roll:


I apologise - still quite new round here. Mods - please move.


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Don't apologise to me, thought I'd better just make you aware before someone nasty comes along


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Just had a quick scan through the article and that beast looks awesome - luvvin it 8) Shame it's not a patch on the Mk2 TT though


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

What ever that looks like?

It does looks fantastic in that blue. Sadly, beyond my modest means. Perhaps in a year's time after I've sold my Mk2 for a hefty premium and these have depreciated like a house in New Orleans...yeh, right!


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Grauditt said:


> Just had a quick scan through the article and that beast looks awesome - luvvin it 8) Shame it's not a patch on the Mk2 TT though


...BIG shame! :wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Anyone who thinks this car is ugly is mental.


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Anyone who thinks this car is ugly is mental.


That would be me then [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]

I still recon it looks like a facelifted Triumph GT6 :wink:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

scavenger said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who thinks this car is ugly is mental.
> ...


...i'm way too young to remember those! :wink: :lol: :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Carlos said:


> Anyone who thinks this car is ugly is mental.


I think its fugly. *wibble*


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

jampott said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who thinks this car is ugly is mental.
> ...


...and so say all of us in the (fast) bus [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

V6 TT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Carlos said:
> ...


It looks nice from the front, but the right hand pic in your sig just makes the rear end look totally wrong. Roof looks too short, and the rear sweep is pants.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

jampott said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


...behave, it really doesn't matter to me Tim as if you loved it like I then I know I'd need help - needs must eh matey? At least I know you're with me on the leather colour :wink: Don't think I'd be able to get me 2 cats in it though?! :roll: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

jampott said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


I agree, looks mince in that right hand pic but every pic in blue from every angle it looks the dogs danglies


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Grauditt said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > V6 TT said:
> ...


...I actually thought it looked more aggressive in the right hand pic - ah well what do I know, I only design stuff for a living! :roll: :lol: ...with you on all the real life pics though matey. I actually thought the first official real metal shots made it look rank and I had zero interest but all the others I've seen since persuaded me into my Â£5k deposit. 19" Sport Design alloys and the slightly lower ride of the PASM put it in it's best light for me though. Roll on December!

Dean


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

V6 TT said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


I'm well jelous  
Enjoy it when it arrives, as if you need any persuasion :lol: 
Well done, great purchase


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: Very nice little car.I'm sure this baby 911 will sell well!!


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

pas_55 said:


> :wink: Very nice little car.I'm sure this baby 911 will sell well!!


...you ain't kidding, especially as it takes 4+ seconds off the 911 around the 'Ring :wink:


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> pas_55 said:
> 
> 
> > :wink: Very nice little car.I'm sure this baby 911 will sell well!!
> ...


Does it? Are you sure? Did the Cayman S have standard road set up in terms of tyres etc? It's a fantastic car by the sound of things but 4+ secs quicker? That is worrying... (I'm thinking in terms of resale of my 997!)


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

raven said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > pas_55 said:
> ...


...yep, Walter Rohl (Porsche Test driver), Cayman S had PCCB Ceramic brakes, PASM and 19's (5 spoke Carerra's I think although the 19" Sport Designs are lighter). Nothing special as in tyres just the N3 Michelin PS2's xtra load. He drove both in the test and the 911 didn't have the ceramics. Apparently Porsche were pissed off he let slip about the original 4+ second difference and his extra laps after this point were said to improve although Porsche never disclosed those. This has been reported on numerous occasions in the press and interview with the man himself.

Dean


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

I like it 8)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I really like the Cayenne and was orginally going to replace my TT with one. I didn't for two reasons.

[1] They took too long bringing it out!!
[2] During waiting for it we started talking about starting a family and hence ended up with the family saloon.

I think it's great value and a great upgrade to a TT.

I do think that the 4 sec thing is made way too much of though as 99% of buyers won't be able to exploit 75% of the performance let alone get so close to the limit for it to make any difference. 4 secs over 14 miles. Nothing in it.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I really like the Cayenne


How about the Cayman?....


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

neil1003 said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I really like the Cayenne
> ...


 :lol:

Didn't notice that on first read, well done


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> > V6 TT said:
> ...


I presume it wasn't the Carrera S? I suppose in reality, the Cayman S is not that much cheaper than the Carrera so it won't do much damage to the 911's reputation.

Dean - can't remember if you mentioned this, but did you think about a 911?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

raven said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > raven said:
> ...


...hey, I believe that the Cayman will NEVER effect sales on the 911, it's got way too much of a hardcore following (including myself) irrespective of any 4 secs quicker around a 14 mile track, was just fighting fire with fire tongue in cheek and either way a nice FACT to throw the hiearachy which proves this car stacks up quite nicely. 'Apperently' it has been muted that Porsche are testing the water with this model as they would like to make all their sports cars mid mount.

I've defo considered the 'daddy' but right now don't need 2 extra seats (for what good they're worth without kids?), extra size/weight, fuel consumption, initial cost (Â£20k more - I ain't made of money you knows!) or servicing/running costs. I want new tbh and have timed it just right to move upto Porsche as they've realeased a car which ticks all the boxes for me personally. I also feel that the front end on the Cayman looks more agressive than the current 911 and quite like it's compact-ness (and not forgetting where the engine is mounted).

I just feel it's a new Porsche model in it's own right and has pros and cons over it's brothers in the range as it should which place it exactly where it is - in the middle. Do I see myself one day owning a 911 - YES, most definitely!


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I do think that the 4 sec thing is made way too much of though as 99% of buyers won't be able to exploit 75% of the performance let alone get so close to the limit for it to make any difference. 4 secs over 14 miles. Nothing in it.


...dismiss if you wish, but we all compare our cars to the head to head tests of similar models to guage the performance, handling, etc. before we buy so it's no different here.

You're right about the 99% of buyers (of which we *all* fall into unless we're the 1% who actually race for a living and not just potter around (by professional race/test driver standards) on the occasional track days).

There may be nothing in it day to day but don't forget that the 911 costs Â£20k more for the same'ish performance which is the whole point. Some may say 'BARGAIN!'.

Dean


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

The ceramic brakes do transform the performance of the Cayman where as I'm told not so much on the 911.Nice if you can afford them Â£7,000.00 fitted!!


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> I want new tbh and have timed it just right to move upto Porsche as they've realeased a car which ticks all the boxes for me personally.


I agree totally. The timing couldn't have been better.



V6 TT said:


> quite like it's compact-ness


Again, I agree. Although being only 7mm narrower and 86mm shorter, it's quite a deceptive 'compact-ness'.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Widget said:


> Again, I agree. Although being only 7mm narrower and 86mm shorter, it's quite a deceptive 'compact-ness'.


...very true I guess (thought it was more) but it is 300kg lighter right Mr Figures? :wink: 

Dean

PS What spec's yours?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

neil1003 said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I really like the Cayenne
> ...


Doh!! I certainly didn't intend to say that about the fugly Cayenne!  



V6 TT said:


> There may be nothing in it day to day but don't forget that the 911 costs Â£20k more for the same'ish performance which is the whole point. Some may say 'BARGAIN!'.
> 
> Dean


100% agree. It's a great bargain and I'm sure the depreciation will be minimal for a while as well. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...everyone agreeing with me??? I must be on the wrong forum! :lol: :wink:  :lol:

Thanks guys you're opinions (as always) mean alot to me.

Cheers

Dean


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

The only mistake you make regarding that Cayman is that upon delivery you will not park it in my garage and hand me the keys


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

ir_fuel said:


> The only mistake you make regarding that Cayman is that upon delivery you will not park it in my garage and hand me the keys


...I will for Â£58k!

Cheers matey, nice comment!

Dean


----------

